
Military pushes for emergency robots as skeptics worry about lethal uses - eplanit
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/ready-to-lend-a-hand-or-3-in-the-next-disaster/2015/05/16/2ea78a16-fa6c-11e4-9ef4-1bb7ce3b3fb7_story.html
======
JoeAltmaier
Too late to worry about lethal robotic devices that kill indiscriminately -
there are already 100,000,000 landmines around the world, killing 4,000 people
every year.

